# Weird Eating Quirks You Won't (or at Least Rarely) Admit to



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

This is going to be very strange! I really haven't told many people about this weird eating quirk I have. It has to do with most things that have some kind of skin. I almost always eat the skin first and then the inside. How I do it can be strange. Some things are simple, like peaches. I just use my teeth to pull the skin off. Sometimes I will peel and eat the skin from part of it, then eat some of the peach, then I go to the next section. Others are different. Almonds, for instance. I suck on them until the skin loosens, then I peel the skin off. 

I also sometimes eat yogurt or pudding in kind of a weird way. I will just touch the back of the spoon to the top of it, then lick it off the back of the spoon. I don't always eat them this way, but I tend to if I have lots of time and no one is around.

So, what are your weird eating quirks? Come on! Admit it! We won't tell anyone! 

Barbara


----------



## Hoot (Oct 1, 2008)

I am sure I have some eating quirks, but I just ain't sure what they are....I will ask Mrs Hoot about it.
One of the strangest eating quirks I was ever witness to, was several years ago.
We stopped at a dairy queen for a quick bite. As we were eating and talking, a lady state trooper sits down at a table near us. She sat there and ate every single one of the fries one at the time, dipping each one into the ketchup. After all the fries were gone, then she started on her burger. The whole time she was eating the fries, she had her hand on her service revolver. It was mighty peculiar to watch, but I reckon she just didn't want anyone messin' with her fries.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2008)

When I'm having a bowl of noodles I eat them very quietly when in the company of others.
But when I'm alone at home or alone at an Asian noodle shop I slurp as loudly as I can to really enjoy the meal.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Oct 1, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I also sometimes eat yogurt or pudding in kind of a weird way. I will just touch the back of the spoon to the top of it, then lick it off the back of the spoon. I don't always eat them this way, but I tend to if I have lots of time and no one is around.
> Barbara



I do that too.

Lets see. 

When eating Lasagna,  at home anyhow, I eat any cheese or sauce off the top, scrape the noodle clean with my fork, lift it off the ricotta, lay it down on the plate, slice it into pieces and eat those, then I eat the layer of ricotta, then repeat.

When eating Pancakes, I butter them and then cut a grid in them add the syrup and then eat down the center square by square, when all the center squares are done I eat the outside rings. 

That is all that leaps to mind. I am sure there are others.

-Josh hart


----------



## josh_swinehart (Oct 1, 2008)

Hoot said:


> She sat there and ate every single one of the fries one at the time, dipping each one into the ketchup.



That reminded me, this is not all the time, but if I have the time to sit there and I am using ketchup out of the packet, I will take each fry and run a line of ketchup down it, like a like of caulk, before eating it and moving on to the next. Did this in front of my FIL a couple of years ago and it still comes up on occasion. 

-Josh hart


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> ...When eating Pancakes, I butter them and then cut a grid in them add the syrup and then eat down the center square by square, when all the center squares are done I eat the outside rings...


When I eat waffles, I butter them, and then I fill each square with syrup.  Then I eat the edges first, until I have straight edges.  Then, using my fork, I cut them along the squares, eating two or three squares at a time, working my way around the waffle so that it is always a square or rectangle.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't want my food to touch each other. 
My parents have threatened since I was 3 to get me a set of separated plates......
......I'm still waiting.........


----------



## deelady (Oct 1, 2008)

I use to dip EVERYTHING in ranch! it started with french fries (this was over 15 years ago so I still believe I was the one that started that trend ) then I started dipping popcorn in, chicken of course but for that I would dip in first in honey then ranch....weird enough for you?


----------



## Constance (Oct 1, 2008)

My great-grandpa used to drink his coffee out of the saucer and eat peas with a knife.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Oct 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I don't want my food to touch each other.
> My parents have threatened since I was 3 to get me a set of separated plates......
> ......I'm still waiting.........



My mom is like that, we actually had separated plates but she would not use them...though I suggested it several times.

-Josh


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2008)

Suziq, corelle makes a halfway decent set of divided plates!  My dad liked them.  Go figger.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

I, on the other hand, like to combine certain foods.  I love baked beans on top of my cottage cheese, creamed peas on my mashed potatoes, Rice-a-Roni with creamed corn on it, and mashed potatoes with a bite of sauerkraut.  I like to put mashed potatoes on my fork and then dip them into my peas or my corn.  

James eats all of one food before moving on to the next food.  I read somewhere that that is a sign of someone who finishes what he starts, and that is definitely true of him.  I tend to start a million things and then am lucky to finish any of them!

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not so much a habit, but what I eat.  I eat sour cream by the spoonful like yogurt.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 1, 2008)

I like potato chips dipped in ketchup.


----------



## luvs (Oct 1, 2008)

i have to eat in certain #'s. it's either 2, 5 ,7.... bites till i push my plate away. even if i was very hungry, 23 is my cutoff point.


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a funny eating quirk - When I was a kid, all I would eat is the skin off the chicken.  I didn't eat fish until I was 16, and only then because it was lobster.  I didn't enjoy steak until my twenties.  I think I remember peeling grapes as a kid because I heard Mae West's famous quote...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 1, 2008)

When having a meat, potatoes and vegetable meal, I always have to have either potatoes with meat on my fork or potatoes with vegetable on my fork. I won't eat potatoes alone. I won't eat baked beans alone, I either have to have potato salad or cole slaw with it on the fork.
I also love potato chips and cottage cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 1, 2008)

When at home, I eat just about every meal out of a bowl ( no plate)  and I use a spoon %99 of the time , rarely a fork ( except spaghetti), and never ever a knife.  When i go out to eat, I try my best with the plate, but still use the spoon.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to like to eat my sandwiches square.
Nibble a little tiny bit off each edge in sequence, keeping
it as square as possible. Particularly bologna and mustard ones!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I used to like to eat my sandwiches square.
> Nibble a little tiny bit off each edge in sequence, keeping
> it as square as possible. Particularly bologna and mustard ones!


Kind of like me with my waffles.  Do you like symmetry in things?  I know that I do.  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2008)

Some people eat corn on the cob by biting along a row 0r rows of kernels along the length of the ear.  Others bite a ring of kernels around the ear.  No big deal.  

I do the latter but with a purpose.  Biting along a row the length of the cob allows time for the melted butter to run to the bottom of the ear and drip off.  Butter on the plate is a bad thing.  

I eat around the cob in rings and the constant rotation of the ear provides a re-basting of the ear with the melted butter.  Butter on the corn is a good thing.

When my girls were young - pre-teens - we shopped at a local market.  The deli counter had two huge glass jars of whole cucumber pickles.  One was old fashioned dill and the other sour.

They both would sit with their pickles and bite off an end then spend the rest of the day just sucking the juice and seeds out of the pickles.  They could make them last for hours.


----------



## falcontook (Oct 2, 2008)

haha i have to have honey mustard on my pizza and ranch. everything i eat is covered with honey mustard and/or ranch


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

can I mention my husband........he eats like an engineer.......the kids used to point out to their friends to watch him cut pancakes.........it was an art.......every pancake was perfectly bisected into even wedges and just an angstrom of syrup was allowed to go on top with nothing running over the sides........me I just ate like a hog........I love him though.........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

I also put tabasco on everything........lots and lots..........I remember my grandpa doing that and thinking how can he stand it........now I know it's genetic....


----------



## africhef (Oct 2, 2008)

i love extra sharp cheddar and honey on burned toast


----------



## phinz (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll cut the center out of a dill pickle, eat it first and then eat the outside.

I dip my steak in the mashed potatoes and eat it that way.

I hate eating things like soup with a regular-sized spoon. I prefer the large ones. And don't even get me started on those little salad forks. I want real, long tines on my forks. No Munchkinware for me.

I'll eat all the outside parts of a cruller first (the "wings", for lack of a better word) before the inner portion.

I prefer my ice cream almost completely melted.

I discovered my favorite guilty pleasure, Nacho Cheese Doritos and French Onion Dip, while my mind was a little, ummmm... altered, about 22 years ago. It helped keep me from grinding my teeth all night. I don't eat it much these days, but will pull it out as a standby when I get the urge.

I make a point of removing the seeds from lemons before I squeeze them into my water, especially if I'm drinking with a straw.

I dip the spoon in the yogurt instead of scooping it with the spoon. It lasts longer that way.

I shake my "fruit-in-the-bottom" yogurts instead of stirring. That way I get bites of plain yogurt with my fruit.

I typically suck the pimentos out of the olive and eat them before eating the olive itself.

I'm sure I have more that Mizzphinz would tell you.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know if this is a quirk or peeve.  I cannot eat in a quiet room with someone else.  I just can't stand to hear myself or someone else eat.  I don't mind restaurant dining because I don't hear it but in the house I have to have noise in order to eat with my daughter or someone else.  Also can't stand popcorn eaters at movie theatres.  Just bugs the livin' daylights out of me.  And, of course, I don't/won't eat at a movie theatre.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

africhef said:


> i love extra sharp cheddar and honey on burned toast


  I'm a saltaholic so give me dill pickles (maxi size) and saltines.......together


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 2, 2008)

My quirk is I leave the pizza crust ,  I eat the pizza to the crust , then leave the crust.  I like the cheese and sauce best of the pizza.  Either hubby finishes my crusts or I throw it to the birds.


----------



## chave982 (Oct 2, 2008)

I tend to chew on foods that don't require chewing, like ice cream, yogurt, or pudding.  I just seem to enjoy it much more that way...not sure why.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> This is going to be very strange! I really haven't told many people about this weird eating quirk I have. It has to do with most things that have some kind of skin. I almost always eat the skin first and then the inside. Barbara



I do this too Barbara, but with of all things, pepperoni.  I will take a long stick of pepperoni and gnaw at the skin until I get it all off.  I eat it as I go, then I just eat the "meat" from one end to the other or I start in the centre and then eat one piece at a time.

I also can only eat scrambled eggs with soy sauce.  I was allergic to ketchup as a kid and hated eggs (still don't much care for them) so I have to have them scrambled with soy sauce.  Or I can have them in an omlette that is smothered wither with mozzarella or hollandaise sauce.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2008)

I eat one thing at a time. For instance I'll eat all the corn first. Then I move on to the potatoes. After I'm done with them then I'll eat the meat.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's kind of a question within a question--it goes along with eating quirks.  Are you a plate turner or do you leave your plate right where it is the whole time?  

I am a plate turner.  I don't turn it for every bite, but I prefer to have certain foods closer to me when I eat them.  Sometimes it is just practical (in my view anyway), as I may not want to drip gravy over a particular food, or it is easier to cut the meat closer to me, etc.  

So, plate turner or stationary plate?

Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2008)

A little bit of both.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Oct 3, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Here's kind of a question within a question--it goes along with eating quirks. Are you a plate turner or do you leave your plate right where it is the whole time?
> 
> I am a plate turner. I don't turn it for every bite, but I prefer to have certain foods closer to me when I eat them. Sometimes it is just practical (in my view anyway), as I may not want to drip gravy over a particular food, or it is easier to cut the meat closer to me, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I mainly leave the plate in place, but if it becomes necessary to move it I will, which seems to happen if the food itself is harder to manouvre on the plate.




Otherwise, I can't think of any quirks that I have .  Will come back here if I think of any.

My stepfather does though, with icecream.  He mashes it up in the bowl to eat it, drives me crazy to watch, so annoying. Then he licks the bowl , something I think should only be done in private, it's not very attractive to see a grown man lick his bowl.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, what an idea! Move the PLATE!
Now I won't have to go around the table anymore!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm only a plate turner when served lobster with the head facing left/on left side of plate. I'm lefty and want to grab/tear with left, hold with right. My right hand blocks those beady eyeballs!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 5, 2008)

ketchup on bolonga

I pick everything apart.  I mena everything.  always have always will.  

Ill roll up cold cuts and dip in anything.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 5, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I don't know if this is a quirk or peeve.  I cannot eat in a quiet room with someone else.  I just can't stand to hear myself or someone else eat.  I don't mind restaurant dining because I don't hear it but in the house I have to have noise in order to eat with my daughter or someone else.  Also can't stand popcorn eaters at movie theatres.  Just bugs the livin' daylights out of me.  And, of course, I don't/won't eat at a movie theatre.



Probably more of a peeve but you reminded me that I have the same feelings about listening to others chew. Or rather some others.  One woman at work drives me crazy so I try not to sit anywhere near her but doesn't always work.  

My quirk I would say is, when eating a cupcake, I split it half and invert it so that the frosting is in the center.


----------



## Aylah (Oct 5, 2008)

Yikes I have too many quirks to mention Here are some my DH thinks are really weird.
My first pancake I eat must have salt pepper and butter on it. 2nd gets syrup.
I must have my milk ice cold and I couldn't even consider sharing a glass.
I mostly eat out of a pasta bowl....I cut my meat then smoosh my potato, veggies and salad all together. It looks like a dogs breakfast......yummm.
I can however class it up when we eat out or have company.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

one of my daughters in law likes potato chips on her burger.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 8, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> My quirk is I leave the pizza crust , I eat the pizza to the crust , then leave the crust. I like the cheese and sauce best of the pizza. Either hubby finishes my crusts or I throw it to the birds.


 
My sister's family calls these "pizza bones"  like the bones after you eat fried chicken!

I like to take vanilla ice cream, add Hershey's syrup, and stir it together.  Makes it more like soft serve chocolate.  While I don't mind my food touching, it does have to have it's own space on the plate.  DH will just pile everything in the center of his plate.  Potatoes on top of veggies or meat.  He doesn't care if it's all mixed.  I like to taste everything seperate.  Another quirk : I like BBQ sauce with my mac 'n' cheese.


----------

